
Game rejected from App Store for making fun of in-app purchases - CrazedGeek
https://twitter.com/terrycavanagh/status/258238840064589824
======
lazugod
It makes sense to deny appmakers from stuffing their metadata with mentions of
features their apps don't have. Metadata affects search results, after all.
And it makes sense to automate such denial.

But like other Appstore restrictions, the result is that apps can't be self-
aware, can't acknowledge the ecosystem they live in nor the ecosystems they
don't.

------
noonespecial
Bye Bye ... _something something_ pie ...drove my _something_... _yadda
yadda_... _somewhere_...

...the day 'Think Different' died.

------
getglue
Apple doesn't mess around

